# Young hunter pics - please post



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

How about a thread dedicated to the young hunters. Post those pictures up showing us the future of our sport/tradition/obsession. Share a story behind it so we can all go back when we were that age and remember our first pheasant hunt.

H2OfowlND

p.s. let's keep it clean, this is for the young up and coming hunters, not us.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

Seth 10, Sawyer 14, Higgins 8 months.

Five birds, opening weekend, Higgins first hunt, Priceless. :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great idea H2O

Here is my son Sam, 10, shot his first rooster last weekend


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice to see some young lads with a brace of roosters. Good job guys. Nice pics


----------

